# Clenbuterol doesn't seem to work for me 2nd around??



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am new to the site and I hope someone can help me.

The 1st time I used clenbuterol it worked for me and I lost 7lbs without the gym. I got the tablets from a friend and they were in proper packaging.

3years later I purchased some more but from a website. I started the course 2wks ago today, iv had the side effects but they have calmed down now, the only side effect that I haven't had is the hot flushes, where as before I did. The tablets are 40grm and came in a bag. The dosage I have taken is 40,80,120 for 3weeks, so I have 1week left. I haven't lost any weight.

I am a female aged 26 weigh 9st 8lb and I want to go back to 8st, my height is 5ft 5inch 165cm.

How can I be gaurenteed that when I buy clenbuterol from a website it's going to work?

I also go to the gym but I haven't had time the past week due to work load.

Please help


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't understand why you would take clen if you were not going to the gym!

Instead of worrying about the quality of it, why not just put the hard work into the gym and diet like most people do?


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

I do go to the gym, the past week I haven't had time. I eat healthy, no bread no chocolate, things like that don't bother me. I have salad and meat, porridge on the morning etc.

I do work hard in the gym such as 5mins sprints on tredmill at speed 17 for 30secs the 20sec break and so on, normal cardio and weights.

Where as the 1st time I took it I lost 1/2 stone in 1week.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

hey if u can get away with doing nuthing gud on ya but 7lb isnt a lot i can drop that in one sitting on the bog i wouldent trust the clen online neather.... how much u taking? izza:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you eating the same amounts and foods as last time?

did you notice any effects second time round? eg feeling warm?


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

thunderman1 said:


> hey if u can get away with doing nuthing gud on ya but 7lb isnt a lot i can drop that in one sitting on the bog i wouldent trust the clen online neather.... how much u taking? izza:


Hello thunder man, yes my bf can lose 7lbs on 1setting as well but I can't ha ha

yes 7lbs isn't much  but that's I got wen I wasn't training where ad now I am and I haven't list any weight.

My dosage is

4days of 40

4days of 80

6days of 120

4days of 80

3days of 40

yesterday was my last 120 so I'm 80 now


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> are you eating the same amounts and foods as last time?
> 
> did you notice any effects second time round? eg feeling warm?


the 1st time i took it it was 3 years ago and my eating habits were well not the best as i worked at night and ate at midnight, i used to be a podium dancer in a night club so that was my exercise but food wasnt good although i only ate once or 2wice.

this time around, ok i know i am a little older but i eat well and i go to the gym not as much as i used to cus of work load.

But no i am not getting warm feelings, the 1st time i did, not this time, i just got the shaking and thats it.

help


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

ROFL @ Thunderman, class.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so the bottom line is you were eating less and probly exercising more first time round..even if it was in a bad way.

if youre getting the shakes i`m guessing its real.(unless of course its caffeine lol


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> so the bottom line is you were eating less and probly exercising more first time round..even if it was in a bad way.
> 
> if youre getting the shakes i`m guessing its real.(unless of course its caffeine lol


ha ha not its not caffeine

my daily food intake

breakfast -

small bowel of porridge, no sugar

lunch -

salad and meat,

salad and sushi

salad and pasta

Dinner -

red meat and veg

white meat and veg

fish and veg

NO DESSERTS

i dont eat chocolate or sweets, or drink booze,

where would you recommend i get decent clenbuterol?

i just want to go back to being 8 stones, im not fat now lol i just want to lost 1st 8lbs, fast through the clen and gym


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wouldnt recommend anywhere..sorry


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm not advocating the use of clenbuterol, nor am i endorsing your protocol. but the thermogenic of clenbuterol can be easily monitored by the user. Take your temperture before you begin to use the drug. write it down daily. then continue to take your temperature whilst using the drug. you should notice a slight elevation in the numbers once administration begins. If at any point in the cycle your body temperature drops then discontinue the cycle as it's no longer effective.


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i wouldnt recommend anywhere..sorry


Oh right, ok thanks for the chat


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its against the site rules to ask for a source :wink:


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

Bodyworks said:


> i'm not advocating the use of clenbuterol, nor am i endorsing your protocol. but the thermogenic of clenbuterol can be easily monitored by the user. Take your temperture before you begin to use the drug. write it down daily. then continue to take your temperature whilst using the drug. you should notice a slight elevation in the numbers once administration begins. If at any point in the cycle your body temperature drops then discontinue the cycle as it's no longer effective.


Hi ok I will try that and c what happens. But the shakingness has got less, maybe by body is used to the dosage and possibly need to up it from 120 to 160.

I dont know maybe it only works on fat people and not people that needs a bit of weight off.

Thanks


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> its against the site rules to ask for a source :wink:


oh ok, like i said im new to this site and forums all together.

i guess i will find it from somewhere

thanks


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Hi ok I will try that and c what happens. But the shakingness has got less, maybe by body is used to the dosage and possibly need to up it from 120 to 160.
> 
> I dont know maybe it only works on fat people and not people that needs a bit of weight off.
> 
> Thanks


upping the dosage won't work, and your next comment was dumb and doesn't deserve a response.


----------



## Suzi (May 27, 2010)

Bodyworks said:


> upping the dosage won't work, and your next comment was dumb and doesn't deserve a response.


the word is not dumb its ignorance, therefore you should be giving advice, like you started to in your 1st comment although you didnt explain yourself by backing it with evidence to why it wouldnt work if increasing the dosage.

But dont worry mr moderator i will just trash the pills and use the gym harder like i used to years ago.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Can I just suggest ditching the pills, eating a sensible low fat balanced diet and visit the gym more :becky:

If you create the calorie deficit each day (burning more than you are eating) you will lose weight in time.

To quote a saying from an old friend of mine 'Rome wasn't built in a day' :nod:

Good luck with acheiving your goals.

(just a little tip to help you on the forum - it is prob best not to wind up any of the Moderators)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Suzi said:


> the word is not dumb its ignorance, therefore you should be giving advice, like you started to in your 1st comment although you didnt explain yourself by backing it with evidence to why it wouldnt work if increasing the dosage.
> 
> But dont worry mr moderator i will just trash the pills and use the gym harder like i used to years ago.


good idea Suzi. drug use is absolutely not necessary to lose weight. As to why just increasing the dosage won't work, it's all about overstimulation of the receptors. You can take the highest doage you can think of, but if the drug cannot bind to the corresponding receptor and deliver it's message, then the drugs will have zero of the desired effect. You will however continue to increase the other side effects of the drug so i would suggest that discontinuation of said drug is the way to go. I thought your other comment was dumb because what exactly is a fat person vs someone who just needs some weight off ? what kind of weight ? fat ? so a fat person then. doesn't make sense. ie: dumb.


----------

